# Bad News



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey all, I'm sorry that I have been absent for a while, both to give some of my advice, and I love reading what other post. Even though you guys probably didnt even notice I was gone!

I have been in the hospital for 18 days now going on 19. I never stated this on this forum, but one of the things that I like to do, the few hours that I am not at the restaurant, is rock climbing. Needless to say, a couple thursdays ago after a morning shift, me and a buddy set off for an afternoon at the mountain. I really dont remember anything, but here is what I have been told. My harness frayed against a rigged rock, and snapped, I fell 35 feet and tumbled another 20-30. When my buddy got to me, I was unconsious. I was rushed to a local hospital, then transfered to a hospital specializing in trauma. I suffered a severe concussion and alott of swelling of the brain, particularly the temporal lobe and vision cortex. I broke almost every bone on the right side of my body, including foot, tibia, fibula, femur, 4 ribs, separated hip, broken right hand, wrist, radius, elbow, and tore and broke just about everything in my shoulder, along with 2 lumbar disks, and bleeding in my head. Despite all of this, the doctors say I am a very lucky person, even though with the pain I am in I do not feel like it. I was in intensive car for 11 days and am now in the recovery center, which is why I can use my laptop, even tho it hurts my head and I can only type with my left had. I just wanted to let you guys know that I am doing alright, well, at least as well as I can be doing. No paralysis occured thankfully, and it looks like no permanent damage to the brain, even though the concussion will last, and it will take a while for the swelling to go down. I have had 2 surgeorys and will need a couple more to repair all of the bones, but again, all in all, I guess I am lucky. Having an experience like that really makes you realize how much the people you have in your life and the things that you have are worth. Again, I would just like to thank all of you for giving me to voice my opinions on this wonderful website, and also, listen to the opinions and advice of others. I know you guys have helped me out with advice in the past, and I hope that I have helped others. Once again, Thank You.


ChefTorrie


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh man. I'm a former SAR site volunteer. 

Good to hear that you're alive. Friend of mine broke almost every bone on both sides of his body and another one is a paraplegic.

Take care of yourself, recover well, and get back in the kitchen!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Wowwww! My thoughts are with you and wish you a full and speedy recovery. I know that is of little comfort given all the pain you are in, but I'm pulling for you and really do wish you the best and godspeed in your healing.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh man, I wish you the best! I can't begin to imagine the sort of pain you've been dealing with through this time. Take care and best wishes in your recovery!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

cheftorrie -this is my favorite thing to do right now!! now sure if I want to give it up but my prayers are with you . Hope God blesses you in many ways!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow! You are one lucky guy (though, yes, I know you don't feel that most of the time right now) or have one amazingly hard head and body! And hospitals can be a huge drag, but they're the best place for you while you heal. Just be honest with your nurses and doctors about your head hurting when you use your laptop. Maybe you might need some corrective glasses for the time being, to take the strain off your eyes. Or maybe they can prop you up better.
And when it's over, you'll have one heck of a story to tell other climbers 

Keep in touch.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Good luck with your future surgeries. Hope you get better quickly.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

no doubt you'll be getting yourself a re-enforced harness and doing it again...good luck for all your future climbs.
Sorry youre suffering, but glad you're gonna be healing...eventually... hope it doesnt take too long.
All the best
Fi x


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

You are amazing. What will be the first dish you will cook when you get back to your stomping ground? 

Cheers! S


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Homemade, creamy, cheesy, crisp on top, soft in the middle, Potatoes Gratin.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Geez some people will do anything to get off work...just kidding!!!! Think its time to buy a lottery ticket. Seriously - best of luck with your recovery. Keep us posted. We're all hanging in there with you.
DC


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I know you already know this, but I'll say it anyway that one day this will be behind you and you'll be climbing and doing everything you want to, Believe me, I know!
In the mean time I do hope you get better soon and don't suffer with much pain for much longer. We are thinking about you!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG! Wow... I hope you feel better asap.

canadiangirl

p.s We did notice your absence but never thought that was the reason.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Holy Cow Chef Torrie!
I sure am glad you are still with us.
Take it easy and get better soon!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Holy cow dude!

I thought it was bad when my dad snapped a tendon in his shoulder while mountain climbing.

Glad you came out the woods ok.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

morphine drip....
we missed you.....glad your back.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys I appreciate the forum love. The pain is almost unbearable though. I sleep about 45 minutes a night. An hour tops. Not to mention I have not eaten in 8 days. I have lost 22 pounds. But thanks guys I really appreciate the words, really do. It's weird you never think that you could miss a cooking forum, but when you are here everyday, chatting and discussing, you really do, in all seriousness, at least it did. I missed everybody, but especially the conversations and discussions with tincook, shroomgirl, kuan, ben, canadian, and mezz just to name a few. Thanks alot again guys. 









BUT OMG THE PAIN .


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chef Torrie, I wish you a fast and complete healing from your injuries. 

Your good humor is coming through in spite of your pain! Who else but a true blue culinarian would be able to describe (in luscious words, no less) what he plans to cook when he can get to the kitchen?!! :bounce: Comfort food in more ways than one.

Don't be a stranger! Let us help in your rehab. :smiles:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

AWWW! I am sooo honored to be thought of ! :smiles:You are in my prayers. I cannot imagine your pain , I just hope that one day (very very soon) you wake up (yes after you finally get some sleep) you can finally say that it is getting a little better. (it will happen, I promise!) It is harder when you can't sleep.
Just think of all the great tips, recipes and advice you can share w/ all the people who admire your advice and wisdom!:bounceme!)

canadiangirl


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I forgot to ask, but did they at least put you on the floor with the hot nurses?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope you get better soon.
kathee


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If you managed to beat those odds, I'd suggest buying a lottery ticket. Get well soon ChefTorrie. 

Out of curiosity, I'm guessing you can't take any sleeping pills cuz I'm sure they'll provide if needed. Nothing beats rest when recovering from whatever.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Keep writing, Keep healing!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

HEY when did you move to Dallas M Brown? 

morphine drip......morphine drip......look into my eyes and go to sleep Chef Torrie........
think guys, who has the most boring book....you know the one that you have beside your bed that you get 5 pages in and fall asleep....hypnotic.....dull, boring and sleep inducing?


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Good to hear that your alright. Things happen, life goes on, lucky enough you get to notice that. Ill keep you in my prairs. 

Do you think this will affect your career for a while? And Rock Climbing?


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow..Chef, you are in my prayers.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a follow up - can you let us know how you are doing? haven't heard for a few days


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hi chef,
i am new to this forum and am not familiar with you, but just want to send along all the good vibes i have... i am currently recovering from a really bad hernia surgery(second time this year), so have some idea of what you're going through....please remember that food and rest are key..if you need to climb something, climb inside your mind..its safer!...have a great day chef..
joey


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG, thank goodness some higher power was watching over you. I do hope that this doesn't lessen your passion for life.

Tender hugs sent your way.

The Butter Wench, Risque
(Chef Otto, from Top Chef gave me the new nickname..lol)


----------

